# Red tailed shark behavior.



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, I recently added a red tailed black shark to my 29gal community tank. The fish seems to be doing fine and isn't bothered when the lights are off, but when I turn on the light, the 1 black molly (which is smaller than the shark), is almost constantly chasing it around the tank. The molly has only chased other fish during feeding time, when going after the sinking pellets not the flake food, then it will drive the tiger barb and all other fish away. 

Is this normal shark/molly behavior?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

The shark will get to big for a 29g. I forget the minimum there supposed to have.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

50g minimum, and they are very aggressive and territorial and it only gets worse with age.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm surprised it isn't the other way around (shark chasing molly). I've never kept mollies, but haven't known them to be territorial. I'd give it a little while so that the shark can get settled in, then I think he'll start defending himself and his territory. Watch the molly so that it doesn't cause any harm to the shark (even though I doubt that will happen )

And remember that the shark will soon need a bigger tank...when he grows a bit. I think they get about 5-6 inches, but are usually very territorial, so be careful what you keep with him in the future (other bottom feeders).


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, it seems that the red tail has acclimated nicely to my tank for now, and has a very brilliant tail. The only fish that it shows aggression with is the single tiger barb. It will get up and relentlessly chase it around even if it is just hanging around in the opposite corner of the tank. It doesn't even give a second notice to the corry, platty, or 2 rosy barbs. I thought they were supposed to be ok with barbs? The molly still bullies it around during feeding time though.

I understand that it will need a bigger tank before long, but will it be ok in a 29gal for a few more months? I was planning on getting a 55gal sometime around Christmas. Is that too long to wait? It is about 2" or so right now.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine outgrew a 38g tank in less than 4 months, and when I got it, it was about an inch and a half long. They grow pretty fast, but more than that is the aggression. Mine is in a semi-aggressive tank and while it leaves the EBJDs alone, and only chases the others when they enter her domain (she lives in the base of a large castle), she chases the tiger barbs relentlessly no matter how far away they are. Never does any damage, just really seems to hate them.


----------

